# Gardasee + Zecken



## Troiana (29. Juni 2012)

Hi,

nach vielen Jahren und unzähligen Malen am Gardasee hab ich irgendwie gedacht die Gegend ist ziemlich zeckenfrei, allerdings haben mich jetzt gleich 3 von den Biestern erwischt (am Rücken/Bauch und nicht an den Beinen) und ich weiß nicht mal wo ich sie mir eingefangen hab, habs erst bei der Abreise bemerkt. Evtl. am Stivo (609), am Biotop in Loppio, Pianaura Trails, am 669, nahe Marmitte, ... keine Ahnung... hab keinen Bock mich jetzt immer mit Autan vollzuschmieren.

Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen mit Zecken am Gardasee?

Gruß
Troiana


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Juni 2012)

genau auf den Wegen (669, Pianaura) hab ich mir auch schon 3 auf einmal eingefangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (1. Juli 2012)

Hab mir Ende Mai auch eine oberhalb von Arco eingefangen. Die hat sich innerhalb von einer Minute nachdem ich durchs Gebüsch bin in die Armbeuge verbissen, die dumme Drecksau.


----------



## Fette Qualle (1. Juli 2012)

diese Mini-Scheissviecher sind die mit Abstand gefährlichsten Tiere, die wir in Mitteleuropa haben


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Juli 2012)

Fette Qualle schrieb:


> diese Mini-Scheissviecher sind die mit Abstand gefährlichsten Tiere, die wir in Mitteleuropa haben



Dann bin ich ja beruhigt.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (1. Juli 2012)

Mich habe die letzten 3 Tage so kleine Scheißfliegen schier aufgefressen - unsere Schnaken sind Stubenfliegen dagegen. Man hört und sieht die Dinger kaum - hab rund 30 - 40 Stiche, alle schön rot und kurz vor der Entzündung. Ich vermute das liegt am vielen Gift was da in den Wein- und Olivenbergen gepritzt wird.
Ich war 6 Tage am Gardasee, die ersten 3 Tage nichts, und dann gings los...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. Juli 2012)

Sandflöhe?


----------



## sundaydrive+r (3. Juli 2012)

Ich habe dort noch nicht eine Zecke gesehen, nicht mal bei CX  Am unangenehmsten waren das eine Jahr die Haare der Passions Raupe (richtig geschrieben?), da würde ich mehr drauf achten - wo sind die uns begegnet CX? Vesio irgendwo die Ecke?


----------



## dede (3. Juli 2012)

FÃ¼r alle, die des Autan's Ã¼berdrÃ¼ssig sind: HIER (http://www.okarito.co.nz/default1.aspx) gibt's die mit Abstand beste und natÃ¼rliche (dadurch auch ideal fÃ¼r Kinder geeignete!!!) Version eines Insektensprays. Einfach eine Mail schreiben und nach dem "natural sandfly reppellent" erkundigen, kostet so um die 5 â¬. Das Zeug beruht auf Zitronenextrakten und wird von den einheimischen Maori seit Jahrhunderten gegen die wohl Ã¼belsten Insekten-Biester Ã¼berhaupt, den sandflies verwendet (selbst mehrfach erfolgreich getestet, funktioniert auch in unseren Breiten gegen alles was summt oder krabbelt). Ach so, klar, die versenden das Zeug auch auf Nachfrage!


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Juli 2012)

sundaydrive+r schrieb:


> Ich habe dort noch nicht eine Zecke gesehen, nicht mal bei CX  Am unangenehmsten waren das eine Jahr die Haare der Passions Raupe (richtig geschrieben?), da würde ich mehr drauf achten - wo sind die uns begegnet CX? Vesio irgendwo die Ecke?



Die Zecken finden sich dort, wo Wild durchs Unterholz oder durch ungemähte Wiesen rennt. 
Solche Unterholztrails wie der 669 sind dann halt nicht angesagt, auch setzt man sich halt nicht in die Wiese oder ins Gemüse. 

Kiefern-Prozessionsspinnerraupen. Oberhalb Vesio - Tignale. Gibts nur im Frühjahr, bevor die Spinnerraupen sich eingesponnen haben. 

Sandfliegen hatte ich noch nie gesehen. 

Autan soll ja auch Zecken verscheuchen...


----------



## Troiana (5. Juli 2012)

Hab die Zecken testen lassen, alle 3 waren borreliosefrei, kann also aufhören rumzuhypochondern... In Süddeutschland sind ja teilweise 30% bis 50% der Zecken von Borrelien befallen, vermutlich ist das am Gardasee nicht so (soweit ich das bei meiner Datenlage mit n=3 Datensätzen beurteilen kann  ) .

Der 669 war eigentlich nicht zugewachsen, außerdem ist bei dem auf der linken Seite ja die ganze Zeit der Abhang (hatte die Zecken links am Rücken, also irgendwie müssen die unters Trikot und den Camelbak gekrabbelt sein). Tippe also auf eine anderen Ort. Hatte in den Pianauras 5 Platten auf 500m Strecke (fahre seit Jahren problemfrei Big Betty und habe an den Tag nen Fat Albert 2.35 getestet   ), evtl. hab ich beim Flicken den Camelbak ins Gemüse gestellt oder mich selber reingehockt (war schon total fertig, da zu wenig Wasser dabei für die Hitze). 

Hab irgendwie gehofft, das es eine bekannte Ecke am Gardasee gibt, wo man mit Zecken aufpassen muss und der Rest sorgenfrei ist. Ansonsten hatte ich in den Alpen und Toskana noch nie ne Zecken ganz im Gegensatz zu Berlin und dem Fichtelgebirge... 

Am Rande: falls jemand den 669 mal fahren will (Einstieg am Passo Due Sassi): ich fand den 669 ziemlich bescheuert. Zum großen Teil schmal, flach, nicht technisch, langsam, unflowig, hakelig, ... macht (mir) einfach wenig Spaß.

Troiana


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

